# removal  insertion of non-biodegradable drug delivery implant



## AGMoore (Dec 19, 2017)

Physician billed these codes on the same day. 11981,11976 & j7307. Aetna is rejecting 11981 as bundled. paid for removal only. I checked CCI edits and they is no information that these code cannot be billed together.  I was looking at code 11983 removal and reinsertion of non biodegradable drug implant since he did both should this be charged or does 11983 just apply to removing and inserting the same implant. Patient received a new implant.
Any help or guidance will be appreciated.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 19, 2017)

I was taught that [FONT=&quot]11983 [/FONT]is billed when a removal and insertion are done on the same DOS so 11983 + the J code for the new implant.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

